# Pub Car park or similar near Bristol/M5?



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, first post since subscribing!

We are planning to visit Bristol for the Cornish Pirates v Bristol rugby match on Friday 19th March. I tried the CC site in Bristol, but it is full, and nothing else in the immediate area. We don't want to wild camp in Bristol (sorry, not brave enough!) so looking for a pub car park on the edge of town, towards the M5 say round Gordano. In a perfect world it will be close enough to park up and get a cab to the game, then cab back to the pub for a few beers and a sleep before heading back to Cornwall after breakfast.

Thanks for any pointers, NS


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

there are a few pubs around bristol airport that offer airport parking and might let you park up. ande you can get a bus or taxi into Bristol from there.
Wayne


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

How about this  One

A couple of miles from the Almondsbury Interchange (M4/M5), and on the right side of town for the match

Andrew


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for hints, that one is full, but Mrs NS will call the other two CLs on the Aust side of Bristol in the morning, so hopefully something will come up. Will also look at Pubs near the airport.

Any other ideas still very welcome. Cheers, NS


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

remember any pubs that members find that are accommodating to motorhomers and who will let us use their car parks then they can be entered into our campsite database as "Pub Stopovers"


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Portishead?*

What about Portishead seafront? We have stayed there a lot. Carpark by the cafe is flatest. Road along the seafront has a lot of camber.

You do get a few boy racers but not too bad... and a few groups of kids, but they all seam like "nice kids" and never any bother.

Police orbit about once every couple of hours anyway. (Sounds like a bad thing!)

Grant


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

How about ringing The Fox at Easter Compton 01454 632220. They have a very large car park, which is never full, and i have seen a motorhome there. Less than 1 mile J17 M5.

Andrew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a CL at Clevedon just off the motorway Junc 20

Loddy


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

androidGB said:


> How about ringing The Fox at Easter Compton 01454 632220. They have a very large car park, which is never full, and i have seen a motorhome there. Less than 1 mile J17 M5.
> 
> Andrew


Just spoke to the barman there, very friendly, no problem with campers in the car park, they actually lock the car park at night so no early start, but that makes it feel like it will be safer to me.

Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies, I will attempt to add the Fox to the Stopover list. Cheers, NS


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks again Android. Great spot, huge level car park that is secured at night. The pub loos are actually outdoors so accessible without going through the pub. Landlord was friendly and was up and about by 0830 and unlocked the loos (not sure if that was for our benefit). Taxi firm were busy so landlord recommended another one that was great (sorry, lost the number now). Highly recommended.

Saw a MH on a driveway visible from the car park - is that androids?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

My pleasure, glad everything worked out for you.

That wouldn't have been my van, I live about a mile away  

Andrew


----------

